# Living plants?



## Timor (Dec 3, 2010)

Just curious whether you can use real plants? I think they look much more natural than the fake ones.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 3, 2010)

why not, many do. I will in the adult cages.

Harry


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 3, 2010)

I stopped - just because I couldn't keep the plants healthy under the heat lamps. I'm sure there are desert species that would work. It was just easier to go with artifical (and bendable) materials.

Keep us posted...


----------



## DannyN (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive found Schefflera is a really good plant to use because its really hard to kill, even if you just take a clipping. You just need the soil to be well drained yet moist. Whenever I have extra from my chameleons I give them to my mantids.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 3, 2010)

KSTBCR said:


> Ive found Schefflera is a really good plant to use because its really hard to kill, even if you just take a clipping. You just need the soil to be well drained yet moist. Whenever I have extra from my chameleons I give them to my mantids.


pothos is hard to kill as well.

Harry


----------



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the pothos. Will you still be able to have plants if you use heat mats? Or what other ways of heating are there?


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2010)

Of course, why couldn't you? I used to use those little tropicals they sell. Most of the plants in the pic below are real.


----------



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice Rick. I really like it and I think it looks great.

Thanks for showing your housing.

Timor


----------



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

I am planning on buying some plants, are there any good places where you can buy them in England (either online or near Lincolnshire) I found this UK website http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/plants.html although delivery might cost abit. Is this any good?


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

Timor said:


> Very nice Rick. I really like it and I think it looks great.
> 
> Thanks for showing your housing.
> 
> Timor


Old pic though. I don't even live there anymore. I found out that with many mantids simple is much better.


----------



## sandisk73 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rick said:


> Of course, why couldn't you? I used to use those little tropicals they sell. Most of the plants in the pic below are real.


You use living plants for mantids terrarium? I think is not a good idea for some motive:

1. In addition to the mantis must have treatment plants

2. If the plant die you have to replace it

3. They can cause mold

I prefer dead plants (fossil or plants for aquariums) or fake plants.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2011)

Sandisk73 said:


> You use living plants for mantids terrarium? I think is not a good idea for some motive:
> 
> 1. In addition to the mantis must have treatment plants
> 
> ...


I never had any of those problems when using live plants.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 3, 2011)

I seem to do well in outside garden, but inside, no happy green thumb


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 3, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I seem to do well in outside garden, but inside, no happy green thumb


Hahaha ditto. One of the reasons I stick to plan old fake ones inside. I would like to get a couple real plants, but I'm also always a bit paranoid that they might have sprayed/treated the ones you can buy in the garden shops with bug spray or something.


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Feb 8, 2011)

I wasn't considering bought plants to not be clean, should they all be washed?


----------



## PeterF (Feb 8, 2011)

Sandisk73 said:


> 3. They can cause mold


What?


----------

